# What finish Is on the current m9's?



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

This os something I'm haveing a difficult time finding. Is the finish thats on a current model beretta m9 brution or blued? Serveral sites say differnt things. Thanks for you answers.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't believe they'd go blue unless it was a special run,you just can't beat melonite for a protective finish.

Post this in the Beretta section,Shipwreck knows Berettas quite well and will know the answer.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats good to hear. I went to the cabelas website (where I indend to buy it) and for the m9 it says blued but for rest of the 92 series it says brution. I cant see them using a less durable finish on the m9 and put the tough stuff on the 92.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bruniton, Beretta has been using that finish for the last 15-20 years. It is highly unlikely you'd be able to aquire a factory new blued 92 series pistol, I own one but it was manufactured in 1993 and a police special at that. M9's and all 92's for that matter will indeed come w/ a black matte finish(i.e. bruniton), or Inox/Stainless finish.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. Thats good news. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You also have to remember that blue is a popular generic term in ads,some don't know and just state blued or stainless.I'd shop around too to see if you can get a better price,I haven't heard awefull about Cabelas but Bass Pro and Gander Mntn are really proud of their guns.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wrong,Shipwreck corrected me in another post.Bruniton is not a melonite as I was told years ago,it's a spray on finish,sorry.Pretty good stuff though,mine has held up very well.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I know I could get it cheaper online. But I am a little parnoid about online gun purchases. And right now (until dec. 17) beretta has a $50 rebate on all 92 series guns. M9 obviously included. Which brings it to $599. Not too bad. And I have a TON of points and a $50 coupon. So it s a decent price after all those.


----------

